# First show is on Saturday. What should I expect./ pack for?! TO DO LIST HELP:)?



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never shown before. Or had a lesson :-|. But I have shown my videos to friends that have and they think I will do fine. I am showing at a local level -walk trot- western pleasure class with my gelding Poncho.

I have been working on his jog and him working with my seat and he is doing really good..

I need to get a hat because that is a requirement. But what kind of pants should I wear? What about shirt? Would I dark pair of jeans and a nice long sleeve button up 'western' shirt be okay? tucked in correct? 

Thanks.. I am super nervous. Poncho has not been trailered in a while but he does good pretty much in most situations( cars people blah blah)

What can I do to keep him and myself calm. IN AND OUT of the show ring.. 

practice the night before or no?

Pretty much what I should do the night before? A list.. I have no idea!!!!!

FIRST EVER SHOW>> AHHH


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

If it's a local show, for western you need: 
- Western Hat
- Long sleeve shirt (western shirt is nice)
- Clean jeans
- Western Boots
- Western Belt

Your horse needs:
- Clean Western headstall with legal bit (usually a curb bit with shanks (no longer than 8"), but check the rules for your show!
- Split reins
- Clean Western Saddle
- Clean Western Saddle Pad / Blanket (it usually coordinated with your outfit and complements the horse's coloring)
- Spurs (optional)
- Chaps (optional)

If you are a girl, your hair should be pulled back into a bun. You can use a sparkly bun holder to cover it. At casual shows, you can get away with a ponytail.

Your horse should be super clean. Spend lots of time currying, brushing and getting every speck of dust gone. Trim up the hair on his face and ears. Shave the bridle path (optional, but looks better).

If you are doing halter or showmanship classes (on the ground): do not wear spurs or chaps in the arena when you are showing those classes. Your horse should be shown in a leather halter that fits him well (silver accents are preferred, but not required.). The lead should be leather and most exhibitors use a chain.

That's just for you and the horse to show. Of course, you will need all the supplies to groom your horse and yourself...buckets for water, a hay bag, etc.

Hope that helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

The night before, we pack the trailer, groom our horse and blanket (or sleezie) her and keep her stalled overnight in an attempt to keep her clean.

If you are going to bathe the horse, our coach recommends doing it two days before the show, just to have time for the natural oils in the horse's coat to come to the surface. Then we brush and curry every day for at least 30 minutes...an hour if possible.

At the show, we walk the horse around the arena and grounds to get her used to the environment. If allowed, we warm up in the saddle in the arena.

My daughter listens to music before her classes to stay calm and we try to be prepared and not rush...that can create anxiety that gets transferred to the horse. Calm rider, calm horse!

If doing a pattern class, Kitten reads the pattern and walks it on the ground. If time permits, she will ride the pattern in the warm up area. She will then repeat the pattern from memory to me a few times before the class.

My daughter is 11 and has been showing at local shows, 4H and AQHA shows for 3 years now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Alright I will take note . I have just a barrel saddle but it's nice and has flower tooling and looks good. I don't have a really nice blanket that "compliments" ponchos color but I have a nice tan one. Does it matter what hand I use? I'm pretty sure it doesn't but I always use my right because it's way easier for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

As long as you don't switch hands, it doesn't matter. Also, don't touch the reins with your other hand...you will be DQ.

It's traditional to use your left (because most cowboys throw a rope with their right), but there is not a rule on which hand has to be used to hold the reins.

As long as your tack is clean and well maintained, you are fine. Also in WP, your horse should not be in boots, leg wraps, etc. just a saddle and headstall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

How'd it go??


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for asking! Long story short I didn't end up taking poncho because he was thin, but my friend decided that I could show her gelding. Sooo she gave me a 30ish minute lesson on a horse is never seem my whole life.

I entered 

-reining
-western pleasure
-western equitation 
And -trail

These were all in level one, which I'll be sticking to all year with my horses as well. I only had 2 other people in my age group. 

Still came out winning first place for all and getting highpoint.  so my confidence is good now and I can't wait for the next show. I know though that, my horses are not as trained as hers were so it will be harder to get first, but still I great experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

That's exciting!! Good job to you ! It's tons of fun, isn't it?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes! SOOOO much fun!!! haha


----------

